

Slush-y: A MEAN Generator Following Best Practices - JoelCoxOKC
https://www.npmjs.org/package/slush-y

======
alexhawkins
Thanks for this Joel. This will come in handy.

~~~
JoelCoxOKC
Thanks Alex

------
spencer414
Clean code. Well done!

~~~
JoelCoxOKC
Thank you, Please feel free to make a pull request if you see any
inconsistency.

